# Contraceptive (Cilest) in Dubai



## Farmer595 (Mar 18, 2015)

My other half normally takes the pill (Tri-Cyclen) however it is not allowed here so since being here we have been trying to find the equivalent which is Celest. We have looked around every Pharmacy in Silicon Oasis but nothing. Does anyone know where we can get it from? Thanks!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Ask the pharmacist if they can get it for you? Try Life - they're a big concern, or get the generic name instead of the brand name?

Just thinking out loud.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Just go to a western gynae and ask for their advice for an alternative. It's quite simple and there's no issues in terms of marital status


----------

